
KFC is working with a Russian 3D bioprinting firm to try to make chicken nuggets - throwaway888abc
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/18/21329453/kfc-russia-bioprinting-lab-chicken-nuggets-sustainable
======
qserasera
Why a Russian 3D bioprinting firm?

